# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  beautiful stream in NUS

## hwchoy

just saw on TV the slope-slip in NUS causing a drain to crumble and the entire place (where the longkang used to be) flooded. But hey! it looks BEAUTIFUL!  :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:  looks like a beautiful natural stream flowing through. they should keep it!  :Well done:

----------


## benny

Where about is that? Near Kent Ridge area? Or closer to the South East Asian Studies side?

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

> Where about is that? Near Kent Ridge area? Or closer to the South East Asian Studies side?
> 
> Cheers,


they say bizad side. we should go there, take some "artistic" picture and convince the NUS president it will make his campus so much more beautiful and can attract the best world talent. heehee.  :Wink:  

after all, lucas films was attracted by our trees along ECP  :Smile:

----------


## benny

The weather recently is too wet for my liking for an outdoor shoot. I'll pass.

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

> The weather recently is too wet for my liking for an outdoor shoot. I'll pass.
> 
> Cheers,



come on, your pro bodies are weather sealed, don'ch think I don't know  :Blah:

----------


## benny

Ah.... but you forgot that my body is not weather sealed.

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

> Ah.... but you forgot that my body is not weather sealed.
> 
> Cheers,


I lent you my SAF Armour poncho lah, extra thick and waterproof one  :Smile:

----------


## Justikanz

At Biz Ad canteen and opposite the Institute of Materials Research and Engineering...

----------


## XnSdVd

Pics please? and come to think of it... that guy could've released his snapper here and caused less damage.

----------


## mervin

> Ah.... but you forgot that my body is not weather sealed.
> 
> Cheers,



if chop poncho is not enough....then i will pass u my super big umbrella lah, will even hold it over you when u shoot.  :Kiss:  

how about that ?

----------


## benny

Mervin and Choy,

How about this? I pass you guys the camera and you can go play in the rain yourselves. I just enjoy the pictures when you post up on the web.

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

I am not risking no freaking $10K cam dropping into the beautiful NUS stream  :Mad:

----------


## benny

> I am not risking no freaking $10K cam dropping into the beautiful NUS stream


Fine. Take the 1DMK2 then. It's almost worthless now anyway.  :Razz:  

Cheers,

----------


## Simon

that hurts.... then my 300d automatically become a paper weight

----------


## hwchoy

> Fine. Take the 1DMK2 then. It's almost worthless now anyway.  
> 
> Cheers,



how about I trade my G5 with you? it is also worthless, so fair deal I should say.  :Blah:

----------


## benny

> how about I trade my G5 with you? it is also worthless, so fair deal I should say.


Your G5 is too light to be my paperweight. My place is rather windy. :Laughing:

----------


## hwchoy

> Your G5 is too light to be my paperweight. My place is rather windy.


I throw in the close-up filters and TC  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## benny

> I throw in the close-up filters and TC


Keep it coming.... :Razz:

----------


## michael lai

> I am not risking no freaking $10K cam dropping into the beautiful NUS stream


KeKe.....Hahahah :Laughing:

----------


## hwchoy

> Keep it coming....



the sun is out. go and get some pix. it is just round the corner from your house you lazy bum  :Blah:

----------


## benny

> the sun is out. go and get some pix. it is just round the corner from your house you lazy bum


And where do I work?  :Razz:  

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

take leave lah. friday the 13th leh.

----------


## benny

> take leave lah. friday the 13th leh.


Choy! Choy!

----------


## benetay

So nobody going there for a shoot. Today's weather looks fine and i'm leaving at 3pm but going to cook dinner. 

So nobody shooting on the sat? i think i'm pretty free from morning to afternoon.

----------


## hwchoy

bizad there a lot of chio bu one. you go there with monster body and lens, sure wow them until they fall into the water  :Well done:

----------


## benetay

They'll just think some people really have nothing better to do, come here just to shoot? then they kick us down the water instead.

----------


## hwchoy

they see you carry Benny's 1DmkII wun dare to kick you lah. probably the campus security will follow you home haha.

----------


## benetay

see me carry lagi wanna kick me down as they know i can't afford that camera and it should be some other pplp's .

See lah choy is so tiko wanna go there see choi bu and let them fall down so can have eye candy...

Please don't pollute this forum with your rated pictures, luckily when i was a minor i didn't know you.  :Blah:

----------


## mervin

> Keep it coming....



how about my G5 ?!
i throw in a brick lah !  :Razz:

----------

